# Garden Tiller Recommendations???



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

I am looking to by another tiller. The one we have is too big(21"s) for tilling the weeds in between our rows of plants.
Any brand names that you would recommend, or that you would stay away from would be appreciated.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Don't buy the cheap ones at Lowes or Home Depot .... they are **** and thier tanks crack


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Mine fits on my weedeater


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

This is what I use in between my rows and it's a lot easier to use and cheaper than a tiller. 


I believe it is called an action hoe (LOL) but it works like a charm cutting weeds roots below the surface. The blade on the bottom is sharpened on both sides.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Thats a hula ho 



Pocboy said:


> This is what I use in between my rows and it's a lot easier to use and cheaper than a tiller.
> 
> 
> I believe it is called an action hoe (LOL) but it works like a charm cutting weeds roots below the surface. The blade on the bottom is sharpened on both sides.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I use the same one as Pocboy, it works great!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*HO*



w_r_ranch said:


> I use the same one as Pocboy, it works great!


 X-2 I'm with guys ,free exercise TOO...CVA34 If you want a powered HO I would think one of those Mantis type would do..


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

You guys are tough...myself I prefer powered. Troy built tillers are great. I had a small Mantis once and it was not a good product...lasted less than a season...but the Troy Built goes on and on year after year and makes gardening a joy and not hard work.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Tiller*



Meadowlark said:


> You guys are tough...myself I prefer powered. Troy built tillers are great. I had a small Mantis once and it was not a good product...lasted less than a season...but the Troy Built goes on and on year after year and makes gardening a joy and not hard work.


 I got a 10 Hp Troy on its 3rd motor there tuff and I'm sure it will outlast me.Its just too big to get between the rows unless I go to 48 centers on my rows.Hate to hear that about Mantis thanks for review.I'll just stick with my HO...CVA34


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The smaller Troy is perfect for going down the rows and is very easy to use...doesn't wear you down. I think its called the pony.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

they (troy) did make a smaller one, I have 1 that is not much overa ft wide has 4 sets of tines. It is a 2 cycle. Probably had it 10 yrs no trouble until this yr having to get carb overhauled


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Till*



Meadowlark said:


> The smaller Troy is perfect for going down the rows and is very easy to use...doesn't wear you down. I think its called the pony.


 Got to wear this one out first! LOL I have looked at the Pony and I'm with you I think it would fit between the rows.Mine is the Horse (clydedsale) It get er done....CVA34


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Bukkskin said:


> _I am looking to by another tiller_. The one we have is too big(21"s) for tilling the weeds in between our rows of plants.
> Any brand names that you would recommend, or that you would stay away from would be appreciated.


Thanks for all the replies. After researching on the internet, I think what I meant to say was, I am wanting to Buy a garden cultivator. They are pretty small, average of about 9" width. But that is what the wife wants for her B-Day. Probably something like trout 250 has.
I'm leaning towards a Stihl($369) and she wants the one at Sears($199).
Sounds like ya'll like the Troy.
Is there a difference in the troybilts sold at Lowes and the ones sold at an authorized dealer?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Cultivator*



Bukkskin said:


> Thanks for all the replies. After researching on the internet, I think what I meant to say was, I am wanting to Buy a garden cultivator. They are pretty small, average of about 9" width. But that is what the wife wants for her B-Day. Probably something like trout 250 has.
> I'm leaning towards a Stihl($369) and she wants the one at Sears($199).
> Sounds like ya'll like the Troy.
> Is there a difference in the troybilts sold at Lowes and the ones sold at an authorized dealer?


 I wouldn' count out the Stihl out, if its anything like there chain saws there indestructible .Well almost; a friend shredding had a tree in way got off tractor pullled Stihl out cut down tree.Set Stihl down got drink and back to shredding .Heard this awful noise come from shredder.Got off to check out it was the Stihl.We ain't found all the pieces yet.... I can only speak Highly for TROY big tillers.Had there lawnmower, was not impressed.Had a Syckle bar mower it was OK but beat you to death(kind of like a jac-hammer)...CVA34


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, the Stihl man called back and said if I buy a six pack of oil with the cultivator, then Stihl will double my warranty to 4 yrs.:spineyes:
So I said, I'll be there after work to pick it up. He knocked off $30 too.
When momma gets home we'll see how it works.







:rotfl:

And who do I have to send my man card to for buying this little thang??hwell:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

looks like it would be a handy tiller for small areas.

I went to rent one like that once - and was told they broke down frequently because the gearing is plastic.

Hopefully Stihl would not do that.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Stihl should be 100 times better than the Mantis which lasted less than one season for me. I love STihl chain saws...so I assume that quality carries over to this product Good luck.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Tiller*



Bukkskin said:


> Well, the Stihl man called back and said if I buy a six pack of oil with the cultivator, then Stihl will double my warranty to 4 yrs.:spineyes:
> So I said, I'll be there after work to pick it up. He knocked off $30 too.
> When momma gets home we'll see how it works.
> 
> ...


 Mom will be Happy! let me /us how it work...CVA34


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a troy pony for tilling the rows & a small mantis that I use in the rows to control weeds.I've had the mantis for around 15 years & it still runs great. I do drain the gas out every time I use it. Guess , I got a good one.


----------



## Walden (Jun 5, 2011)

I have had a Mantis for about 8 years and have had very few problems with it.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Walden said:


> I have had a Mantis for about 8 years and have had very few problems with it.


I may be the exception....but in my case it was a design issue with the Mantis that caused it to fail in the first year. The air intake is too low, i.e. too close to the dirt level and when running the Mantis in sandy soil mine simply could not prevent some from getting in through the carb....kind of like when someone might dump sand into your gas tank...at any rate the engine froze up and Mantis said it was my problem when in fact it was a design issue for my soils, IMO....but if you don't till as deep as I used it, may not be a problem.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I have a troy built 'horse' and it is a power house. Tills really deep on tuff soil. However, as I have gotten older and weaker ( i guess is the correct wording), The horse is tuff to handle in my small garden.
So, I bought a mantis. Hey, the little guy works, but just does not get very deep and does a poor job in one of my gardens with more hard dirt than loose soil.

So, If you soil is loose, the mantis works. If it is a little bit coarse, you need the Tory Built to get the job done.

and I am speaking from experience.

I, like one of the other posters, always drain the gas out of the tank after every time I use. I also, run the carburator dry after I empty the tank.This is my 2nd season with the mantis and starts every time. I'm happy with it, but it has it's limitations.

The old saying is true: You need to get the right tool for the job.

Here is the picture of my Horse.

B.D


----------

